# Adoption Prospect



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

So as I've posted before, I'm in the process of potentially adopting a mustang from the BLM. All I have are he photos they took for their adoption event and the video they have, so I was hoping I could get some opinions based off those. I'm wanting him to be mostly a pleasure horse, and maybe be able to haul to some jackpots eventually just for fun. What do you think? Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XThnY2C4xw


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I like her, she's got nice dense bone in her legs, and you probably won't have any hoof problems.
She looks to me to be a bit straight shouldered, but hard to tell from the pictures. Good luck with her!


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Her back end looks strange. Doesn't belong to the front


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm no conformation expert so I can't weigh in there, but I think he's very cute! 
It's nice because f you're just buying for a pleasure horse, then outside of HUGE conformation faults, there's not much that will give you trouble.
I'd say if you like his movement and his attitude (what you can pick up of it from the video), go for it!
Mustangs tend to be a pretty hardy breed to begin with, anyways.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

mustangs are not a breed, and their genetics vary greatly, depending on location, and influence of outside blood, from horses that escape ranches, logging and various other activities
A few isolated bands, have had little outside genetics introduced to the original Spanish horse they decended from, but they are the exception
Far as this horse, he looks better in the video, then those pictures, but is front end heavy, with a coase head, that suggests some draft in hi background
Should make a decent recreational riding horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree horse looks better in video. but, the hind end is week and oversloped. it will make it hard for him to reach very far under himself. the upright shoulder will also make for a hard ride, but you'll only really notice at the trot or canter. the good bone is a huge plus.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

I won the bid! I don't have the opportunity to go meet him until Oct. 22nd ? In the mean time, I'm helping a work friend train a greeny while she's pregnant. He's a 4 yo gelding and SUPER sweet. She's hoping to find him a new home and trying to pawn him off on me ? So I may wind up with 2 horses! He's not very photogenic, but here are some pics.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yay! 
The gelding you are training is so cute! What's his name?
Do you have any name ideas for your mustang?


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

The paint's name is Ghost. I've been trying to think of names for the Mustang, but I keep coming back to Shortie because he's only 14.2 LOL I am also the WORST at coming up with names, so if you have any ideas I'm open!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

He looks a bit like my sister's mustang, named "Battle Beau" although I wouldn't suggests naming him that.
He does look like a Shorty and I love the name Stalker!
Here's a pic of Battle.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Shortie. LOL

The tallest of ours is 14.2. I prefer 14 and under for a couple of reasons. I dont like getting up on tall horses, and I have never not been able to get through a bad trail with a short horse. Last month we went down a trail that had been cleared but the crew couldn't clear out this one bad snarl. My 14.2 horse had to flex to get under the trees with his saddle off but he made it. Later I read the trail report for that trail. It stated that stock couldn't get through. I think they should have said tall stock. LOL


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Lol I prefer short horses too.
But my mustang is going to mature around 16hh.


----------



## Diamond33 (Aug 30, 2016)

GMA100 That's a great name! I wish I could come up with names like that lol. 

I'm a big fan of short horses too. I'm only 5'2" so anything over 15 hands is a little tough to mount without a mounting block lol


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

He looks like a nice horse! Can't really judge his conformation as he's never standing still at the right angle. But I'm sure he'll be awesome for trails and maybe fun events.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Diamond33 said:


> GMA100 That's a great name! I wish I could come up with names like that lol.


I know! I wish I could too. I only named mine Asher!
He did turn out to be a real Battle, that's why I wouldn't suggest it and she named him before he even came home.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think he looks nice. His hind end could use some work, but he doesn't look bad.  For a pleasure horse I think he'd be fine.
As for the one you're training, he is such a cutie too! 
Can't wait until you go see him- then you'll know for sure!


----------

